# Organic Beekeeping with Ross Conrad In DE.



## dfriedel (Dec 28, 2008)

Natural Beekeeping Workshop
Saturday, April 18, 2009
9 a.m. – 4 p.m.
University of Delaware’s
Carvel Research and Education Center
16483 County Seat Hwy., Georgetown, DE
(Located on Route 9, between Georgetown & Laurel)

On Saturday, April 18th, the Delaware Beekeepers Association will host a Natural Beekeeping workshop with Ross Conrad, one of the nation’s foremost authorities on organic beekeeping, beginning at 9 a.m. at the Route 9 Research and Education Center in Georgetown.

Conrad, former president of the Vermont Beekeepers Association and the author of Natural Beekeeping: Organic Approaches To Modern Apiculture, will speak on a variety of topics including non-toxic mite control, controlling pests and bee diseases organically, and an overview of the state of beekeeping from an organic perspective. Conrad’s presentation will include a number of digital photos he’s taken to illustrate his approach to apiculture.

Cost of the workshop is only $25 per person if pre-paid or $30 at the door 
(Lunch is included in the price)

*** Since space is limited, pre-registration is encouraged ***

To pre-register for the event, mail a check for $25 
(made out to the Delaware Beekeepers Association) to:

Frank Marro
105 Applewood Drive
Dover, DE 19904
302-697-2272
[email protected]


----------

